

Ask HN: For Thiel Fellowship, what if I'm under 20, but my co-founder isnt? - tchae

I couldn't find anywhere on their rules page that addresses this concern directly.&#60;p&#62;It says you can apply as a team up to 4 individuals, but can I apply by myself and bring/support my co-founder with me with the fellowship's pay IF I get it?&#60;p&#62;Well, first off, do I still qualify to get the Fellowship if I'm under 20, but my co-founder JUST turned 20 last week?
======
vessenes
I'm nowhere near 20, and know only what I've read online about the Fellowship,
but based on my life experience only, I would recommend you apply -- don't
worry about the rules as much as pitching yourself and opportunity.

Advice worth what you paid for it! (And, good luck!)

